# pulled pork chili and 2 butts on the smoker today !!!!!!!



## jrod62 (Jan 29, 2012)

OK. I HATE CHILI  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

cant stand anything with beans in it. Wife give me them sad puppy eyes next thing I know Im making CHILI !!!!!

have no idea how to make chili so did a little searching and this is what I came up with.

anyone have a different recipes feel free to share.

                          *Ed's chili*

1 whole onion                                 3/4 cup brown sugar

1 clove smoked garlic                      1/2 cup chili power

1 green pepper                               1/3 cup Jeff"s rub

1 can tomato paste                          1/2 tbsp cummin                    

1 can tomato sauce                         2 tsp oregno

1 can diced tomatos                         2 tbsp ground black pepper

2 cans pinto beans                           

1 can kidney beans

2 lbs of pulled pork (added BBQ sauce before putting in with the chili.)

            added the PP to the chili mix after 5 hours on the smoker

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

got the chili and the butt on at 7am  today (suday)

I went out every hour or so to mix the chili up . smell good ( and yes still hate chili, and NO ! im not going to try it.)

here a few Q-view .









onions with smoked garlic.








the cans of goodies that went into the chili








beans going in








all mix up and ready for the smoker







here the two butts after 5 hours . time to probe them







chili after 5 hours . time to add the 2lbs of  pulled pork.








above . pork added , below all mix up .







going to pull of the smoker after 9 1/2 hours and see if it turn out.


----------



## thoseguys26 (Jan 29, 2012)

When's supper? I love chili and make it a lot. Now that I have a nice smoker, I'll be doing some testing and I'll definitely be trying what you did there. Nice work


----------



## davidhef88 (Jan 29, 2012)

For not liking chili it looks Iike you make a mean one.


----------



## tdwester (Jan 29, 2012)

Nice looking! Now I know how I'm going to use my left over pork.


----------



## sprky (Jan 29, 2012)

. I agree that chili looks killer. I added it to my to do list


----------



## thoseguys26 (Jan 29, 2012)

jrod62 said:


> OK. I HATE CHILI  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> cant stand anything with beans in it. Wife give me them sad puppy eyes next thing I know Im making CHILI !!!!!


Ever try a wendy's style chili with lots hamburger and no beans? Make your typical batch but without beans then split it in half and add the beans for your wife.


----------



## johnnie walker (Jan 29, 2012)

thoseguys26 said:


> Ever try a wendy's style chili with lots hamburger and no beans? Make your typical batch but without beans then split it in half and add the beans for your wife.


I was going to say the same thing about leaving out the beans. But that chili does look mighty fine just the way it is.


----------



## thoseguys26 (Jan 29, 2012)

Johnnie Walker said:


> I was going to say the same thing about leaving out the beans. But that chili does look mighty fine just the way it is.


I love beans and that chili looks fantastic. I thought I'd just state the obvious and suggest a winner winner chili dinner.


----------



## jrod62 (Jan 29, 2012)

thoseguys26 said:


> Johnnie Walker said:
> 
> 
> > I was going to say the same thing about leaving out the beans. But that chili does look mighty fine just the way it is.
> ...


Well I did try some . made sure I didn't get any beans . It had more of a kick to it then i thought it would. think next time I will made my own without beans and the wife can have her with beans.


----------



## harleysmoker (Jan 29, 2012)

Very Nice smoke! I like beans but in chili don't fill it full of them because they are cheap. Wendys chili is nothing but beans and a couple crumbs of a hamburger dropped on the floor.  Same as a Taco Bell Burrito Supreme, they load it down with paste beans and no meat!

Beans and cornbread is a different story, or Garbanzo beans my wife makes with pork meat,,,damn, very good!


----------



## thoseguys26 (Jan 29, 2012)

HarleySmoker said:


> Wendys chili is nothing but beans and a couple crumbs of a hamburger dropped on the floor.


Oh really? Woops, I've never actually had chili from a restaurant! I just saw a Wendy's commercial and I thought, wow, that looks like beef soup/chili w/no beans. Apparently that's why they call those, "Commercials"!

The past couple years I've been making my chili with a lot of burger and a fair amount of small cubed steak. I just love to have a small piece of steak in every other bite!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 30, 2012)

That chili looks delicious! Great job!


----------



## jrod62 (Jan 30, 2012)

SmokinAl said:


> That chili looks delicious! Great job!



Thanks Al. 
Wife said it was delicious.


----------



## africanmeat (Jan 30, 2012)

What a great meal the chilli looks wicked i will love a plate or two.


----------



## smokinhusker (Jan 30, 2012)

That chili looks great! I don't use as many beans and sometimes no beans, I haven't tried it with PP, added to the list. I do add small chunks of elk meat in addition to the elk/pork burger. Awesome job.


----------



## jrod62 (Jan 30, 2012)

SmokinHusker said:


> That chili looks great! I don't use as many beans and sometimes no beans, I haven't tried it with PP, added to the list. I do add small chunks of elk meat in addition to the elk/pork burger. Awesome job.



Thanks. Was the first time we put pulled pork in chili .
Wife really like it in the chili


----------



## jrod62 (Jan 30, 2012)

africanmeat said:


> What a great meal the chilli looks wicked i will love a plate or two.



Thanks Ahron. Everyone who tried it loved it .


----------



## venture (Jan 30, 2012)

Looks good to me?

Chili wars at my house.  Beans VS no beans?

Why the problem?  Good chili is good chili.

Let the flame wars begin!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## cowboy bbq (Jan 30, 2012)

My wife has a phobia of hamburger. She has to make two batches of chili with and without. Same with spaghetti sauce and anything else with hamburger.


----------



## berninga87 (Feb 3, 2012)

Will have to try that! Did the chili have a smokey flavor?


----------



## jrod62 (Feb 3, 2012)

berninga87 said:


> Will have to try that! Did the chili have a smokey flavor?



Yes it did. Now the pulled pork that i put in was smoked so how much smoke flavor
Was from it. Hard to say. 
Also on the next batch my wife want me to cut back on the chili power.


----------



## grahd (Feb 20, 2012)

that's some DAMN good looking chili!!!!


----------



## grahd (Feb 20, 2012)

What rub if any did you put on your pork shoulder?


----------



## jrod62 (Feb 20, 2012)

grahd said:


> What rub if any did you put on your pork shoulder?



I used Jeff's rub on the pork when i smoked it.
Then put it in bbq sauce before adding it to the chili.


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 20, 2012)

Chili looks great. I prefer mine with no beans but that looks good


----------



## scott edwards (Oct 4, 2012)

I've started making "Texas style" chili, with no beans, and it's really good.  I make it a couple times a month, and it doesn't last too long.  If I ever have any smoked meat left over, I think I"ll try it in my chili.


----------



## robosnitz (Oct 4, 2012)

You don't like beans????!!!! You Sir, may very well be a communist, or not from this Earth entirely!!!! Just kidding! There is NOTHING better on a cool, or cold day, than some homemade Chili laced with slow smoked BBQ meats added.Served with fresh,hot cornbread, buttermilk biscuits, or just plain old crackers.MMMMmmmmmmm!!!!! Your wife is lucky to have you!!


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 4, 2012)

I made some last week - with leftover burnt ends, ground beef and prime rib - smoked it and AWESOME!

Hey Scott and Robo how about taking a minute to head over to Roll Call and introduce yourselves so we can give you a proper SMF welcome?

Thanks!


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Oct 4, 2012)

That is some good lookin chili!  I have been considering a pulled pork chili, you may have just pushed me over the edge!!!!


----------



## khokhonutt (Oct 4, 2012)

Love this idea. I've got a pork bbq chili recipe that I've actually won a couple of contests with, but I've never thought to put smoked pulled pork in it. Gonna have to run down and get a couple of butts and get to work!

Thanks!

Jeff


----------



## smokinarizona (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks for the idea - looks fab.  Did the chili reduce down over the hours and what did you add to it to juice it back up?


----------



## flareside92 (Oct 5, 2012)

Have competed in a few small contests and done fairly well. My chili has always been smoked, but I smoke the viggies in one pan and meat in the other.

I have never made it with pulled pork but after seeing yours, I think this year will be PP.

Great job!


----------



## smokinfireman (Feb 27, 2013)

Looks great!! Gonna have to try this.


----------



## so ms smoker (Feb 27, 2013)

SmokinHusker said:


> I made some last week - with leftover burnt ends, ground beef and prime rib - smoked it and AWESOME!
> 
> Hey Scott and Robo how about taking a minute to head over to Roll Call and introduce yourselves so we can give you a proper SMF welcome?
> 
> Thanks!


You had left-over burnt ends?  Maybe I should move to Colorado!

  Mike


----------



## jaybone (Apr 14, 2013)

Gotta love that chili.  Rarely do I make two batches exactly the same.  Sometimes just hamburger,  sometimes hamburger & sausage, sometimes with whatever left over meat I have in the fridge or freezer (chicken, steak, etc.).  Last batch I made with smoked pheasant and it was awesome.  I always use beans.  Usually just canned kidney beans but I also make many batches with dried pinto beans.

Never measure seasonings either.  Just open up the spice cabinet and start sprinkling in whatever strikes my fancy at that moment.  So many variations possible and all taste good!!!


----------

